# Champion winches



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Anyone have any good or bad things to say about the Champion winches? I was looking at a 3000# at TSC the other day. Thinking of buying one for my new Arctic cat.

Thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I have an "off" brand from them . Works just fine. I believe mine was made by Superwinch.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I got one from Harbor freight on sale for $79.00, 3000 Chicago, so far so good. I have it on my Mule. My brother bought one for his Kubota UTV, he has used the crap out of his,( Stuck in his woods every time he goes out) and the Kubota weighs over 2000 lbs. If you don't like it for any reason they will take it back, or you can get a new one every year with the extra warranty, that cost about $20. extra. It depends on how much you are gonna use it I guess. I know guys that have Warren Winches on their ATV and never use them. Here's a link...

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItemList.do


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

